# Registration questions.



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

so to register Nubians with ADGA percentage the dam does not have to be registered only the buck to have percentage offspring at 50%.

I was wondering if it's the same for Nigerians ? 
I know ADGA doesn't take Nigerians as NOA. BUT would they take a offspring at 50%? 

I was told it's almost pointless to register grade does unless showing. But that you could always register percentage offspring with a registered buck. 


Trying to not waste a buck here. 

Tia 


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS
Facebook Fan Page


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

I will
Call ADGA during hours. However my curiosity is getting to me beforehand. 


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS
Facebook Fan Page


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

ADGA does not allow any grade or percentage nigerians in the registry. No breeding up program. They must be purebred. AGS or ADGA registered only. They will accept nothing else, including NDGA.


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Gotcha! 


How about nubians though. Is that correct that does do NOT have to be NOA to have percentage offspring with a reg. Buck?


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS
Facebook Fan Page


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I have no experience with that. I'm sure someone will chime in here with info. for ya though. Have you tried ADGA's website?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Maybe try this? https://www.adga.org/index.php?option=com_remository&Itemid=89&func=fileinfo&id=44


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Yes. I can't seem to find the info. I was told this by a ADGA member. 


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS
Facebook Fan Page


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I think it's still worth registering a grade because eventually you grade can become an American Nubian. And having a nice list of family members is pretty invaluable. 

Not sure as to your question though on the percentages :/ I just know the herd book is open. A while back though someone from our state club was trying to get her Nubian's registered. She was saying she just needed an ADGA member to vouch for them....


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

How can that be? A registered NOA cannot become American i thought. Only the offspring of that goat and down the line can become percentage them American. 


However that's what I'm wondering is that my does do not have to be registered to have percentage offspring ?


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS
Facebook Fan Page


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Well yes, the goat itself cannot become an American, but by registering your goat as a grade you give future generations the chance to be Americans. 

I've been under the impression that the dam doesn't have to be registered for a goat to be registered as a Grade. But, I'm not sure if at least the sire has to be, or if it matters if neither are...


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

That's what I'm confused about. I was told by a respected member that the doe does NOT have to be registered NOA grade to have percentage offspring. That it was a waste of money BECAUSE as long as the sire is registered, the offspring can be 50% which then the next generation can keep building to American status. 


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS
Facebook Fan Page


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

That the only reason to register the dam herself is for showing purposes. 


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS
Facebook Fan Page


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I mean, I personally would think it sounds better to have a registered dam _and_ sire, even if you're not showing. But that could I guess change the percentage.. Not sure what it would change it to, but I don't see how the percentage could go down if the sire if a purebred. I would say it still has to be at least 50%.. Like I said there's no feasible way I can think of that would make it go down.


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

It does. And it DOES SOUND better. However I was told by the member that the percentage would stay the same for the offspring 50% with or without a reg. NOA dam. That even though it sounds better, it doesn't matter. Her appraiser told her it was a waste of money to reg. The dam unless showing. 


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS
Facebook Fan Page


----------



## ProvidenceHill (Sep 9, 2013)

A quote from the ADGA website may help:

_If a doe meets breed standards for a specif__ic breed, she can be recorded as Native on Appearance (NOA) with a written statement of this breed appearance signed by a current ADGA member (not a member of the applicant's family) that the doe being recorded conforms to a specific breed type. A certificate is issued at the same cost on a brown certificate and the goat is called a Recorded Grade. This goat's daughters by a Purebred or American buck of the same breed would be 50% American, and the great granddaughters would be American, provided there has been three consecutive generations of correct breed type (see American section). ADGA does not record grade bucks._

_(from https://www.adga.org/index.php?opti...nstructions&catid=909:catadgagoats&Itemid=131)_


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

I know... But a member said the doe doesn't have to be reg. IF the buck IS.... It's just a way of ADGA to get more money trying to beat around the bush about it. However that they do not have to be unless showing. 


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS
Facebook Fan Page


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, if your buck is purebred his off spring can be registered 50%. This is true no matter what doe you breed him to as long as the doe has no Boer, Kiko, Nigerian, Pygmy, Fainter, etc. Since ADGA is only for the main milk breeds and Nigerians are still on test, not quite fully recognized yet.

The kids pedigree will have a sire's line and no dam line. This is true if the doe is registered NOA or not. Spending that money changes _nothing_ for the kids.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok, so my bucks will be registered but my does are not. The kids will be sable/saanen or sable/ nubian this year. What will the kids be?

I too am curious how this works and thought of doing NOA for my saanen doe and my nubain gals..


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It will be the same, your kids will 50% registered. Sables do have some different rules that I would have to check out because you can no longer get a Saanen from Sable lines. The Sable herd book is open though so the off spring can be bred clear up to purebred in several generations. Your Nubian/Sable off spring will not fit the breed standard with airplane ears and so, will not do well in shows where they are judged by breed standards. The ears would be good in a couple more generations though.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok...well I don't show, don't plan to but I know buyers might. I plan to have the sable/saanen next year and pure nubians, but my lil nubian is too young so far this year soI am using the sable.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I always NOA my does so I can keep track of what maternal line the kids came from. Even for me 7.00 is not a lot to have that doe on the reg papers, even if she is 0% whatever breed she is. After a few years, you may not remember which doe that un-named doe was. I don't show or test any more, but I still NOA them.

If you show a %, experimental or NOA, they do not hold you to the strict breed standards the purebred or American does are. I had a nice airplaned eared Saanen/Nubian several years ago who did very well in the show ring and was champion Recorded grade doe for a couple of the shows we went to. I got her NOA'd because her breeder didn't want to waste money on getting her NOA. His loss. I sold her for 5 times the amount I bought her for becuse of her DHIA test and her show wins. Her % daughters did very well, too.


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Okay! That's what I was looking for... Soo unless showing, registering my does when my bucks are registered is pointless. 


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS
Facebook Fan Page


----------

